# Soil Test Feed back - First Test



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Your pH is just right. They say your P and K are in the optimum range so P and K aren't needed. They're at the lower range of optimum so it might be a good idea to at least add a little to make up for what the grass is taking out for growth. Or you could leave the clippings on the lawn and the nutrients will make their way back into the soil. Otherwise all you need is nitrogen. The warm season forum has a Bermuda Bible which details fertilization for Bermuda:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1651
Your cation exchange capacity (CEC) is 7, which is not low (5 and under) but it's close to low. Low CEC soils don't hold into nutrients very well and benefit from spoon feeding. You don't have to do that but it wouldn't hurt if you are up for it.


----------

